# Iowa PE Test Takers



## Baydog (Jan 28, 2011)

Anybody from Iowa taking the test this April? If so, where are you and are you planning on attending the IDOT review sessions?

When: Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays (every other week)

	February 8 – 10

	February 22 – 24

	March 8 – 10

	March 22 – 24

	April 5 - 7

Where: Iowa DOT Library in Ames, Iowa

Time: 9:00 a.m. – 4:30 a.m.

Thanks,

Baydog

Eldora, Iowa

attending the IDOT review sessions


----------



## rkelachim (Jan 29, 2011)

Baydog said:


> Anybody from Iowa taking the test this April? If so, where are you and are you planning on attending the IDOT review sessions?
> 
> When: Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays (every other week)
> 
> ...


I plan on taking the April PE as well. I'm in Ankeny. I have heard of the IDOT PE reivew, but know very little about it. So with those dates you've given, are you supposed to attend every day listed? Or select one day from each of those weeks? I ask becasue, my employer is uber-uber-conservative and I know there is no way they would be willing to let me miss 15 days of work (they might be OK if I only missed 5 days - if you only need to attend one day per week on that schedule).

I'm currently signed up for The School of PE in Des Moines, but I suspect they will not get the 15 people required to hold the class.

Which afternoon depth are you taking? I'm taking structural...


----------



## Baydog (Jan 29, 2011)

I plan on taking the April PE as well. I'm in Ankeny. I have heard of the IDOT PE reivew, but know very little about it. So with those dates you've given, are you supposed to attend every day listed? Or select one day from each of those weeks? I ask becasue, my employer is uber-uber-conservative and I know there is no way they would be willing to let me miss 15 days of work (they might be OK if I only missed 5 days - if you only need to attend one day per week on that schedule).

I'm currently signed up for The School of PE in Des Moines, but I suspect they will not get the 15 people required to hold the class.

Which afternoon depth are you taking? I'm taking structural...


----------



## Baydog (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to post the email, I'll post it tomorrow when I get to the office.

Baydog


----------



## Baydog (Jan 31, 2011)

Baydog said:


> Sorry, I forgot to post the email, I'll post it tomorrow when I get to the office.
> Baydog



Here is the email from the IDOT:

The Iowa Department of Transportation (Iowa DOT) will host five weeks of review sessions for preparation of the Spring 2011 PE exam. Meeting times are as follows:

When: Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Thursdays (every other week)

	February 8 – 10

	February 22 – 24

	March 8 – 10

	March 22 – 24

	April 5 - 7

Where: Iowa DOT Library in Ames, Iowa

Time: 9:00 a.m. – 4:30 a.m.

Participants should bring their own textbook (Lindeberg-Civil Engineering Reference Manual). Sessions are primarily self-directed study. Iowa DOT specialists practicing in specific areas will meet with participants to answer questions on Thursdays if requested.

If you have staff interested in attending the review session, please have them email me as soon as possible.

The examination is scheduled for Friday, April 8, 2011. The deadline for submitting a completed application to the Iowa Engineering and Land Surveying Examining Board is January 15, 2011.

For more information visit the Iowa Professional Licensing Bureau at:

http://www.state.ia.us/government/com/prof...aminations.html

Mary Starr

Research and Technology Bureau

Iowa Dept. of Transportation

515-239-1590

[email protected]


----------

